# What to do when you ends get "gummy"?



## Saja (Nov 24, 2006)

Ive done this to my hair more times than I can count. My ends are now gummy cuz i stripped it last week. I wanna de gummify as quick as possible so i dont rip hair out trying to brush. I know dying over it always makes the strands better, but will it help the ends?


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 24, 2006)

I had this happen a long time ago when my hair was overprocessed from a perm... the ends of my hair became gummy and hard to dry... and when they were dry they were brittle and there was a lot of breakage.

I am not really an expert when it comes to hair so I don't really know, but if I were you I wouldn't dye over it right away if your hair is not healthy enough, it might just cause more damage.

All I can suggest for now is to deep condition, a lot, and hopefully your hair will be back to normal asap.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 25, 2006)

Ya this happens to me when i hilight my hair blond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The first week my hair is like that. I say just condition ALOT lay off the heat tools for a week or 2 and it should get back to normal.


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2006)

i would get a protein pac i like joico protein pac and use it once a week no more than twice and afterwards use a moisterizeing/hydrateing conditioner i like matrix conditioning balm and do that for a month and then you should be able to use a lighter conditioner or your usual and maybe after a month trim the ends


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2006)

Years ago, I permed my coloured hair. The end result was curly gummy hair that stuck together when wet. And was ultra brittle when it dried.

I waited about 6 wks and cut it all off. No amount of conditioning was going to repair the mess.

Hopefully, today's conditioners work a lot better for gummy, damaged hair.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, as I can tell, I've never had this problems. I would try using something like Biolage Cera-Repair (?) to try and see if that helps. Or go have it deep conditioned.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would definitely get a trim to start, then use a leave-in conditioner like HealthySexyHair's Tri-Wheat...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

